# Moving - How to make it less stressful for our cats??



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I haven't been on here in awhile...life has gotten crazy! DH and I are moving this weekend because I got a job (teaching 1st grade - YAY! - but that's another subject ). Anyway, we are moving about an hour away. I know that moving is REALLY stressful for cats, so I would LOVE any tips/stories/ideas for making this whole process easier on our two furbabies. As background - We've had Spencer for a year and a half. He is nearly 2. He's VERY laid back. He's pretty jumpy, but is usually more wary than actually scared. He doesn't hide when company comes over or anything. We've had Katie for 3 months. She is 15 months old. She is very active, and not laid back at all really. She is ok with a couple people being around, but she hides whenever there are large groups of people around. She gets scared pretty easily. Both cats acclimate pretty easily to new situations. When we brought Katie home we never even had to separate them, and she was fine with her new home after just a day of hiding under the bed quite a bit. They both grew up in foster homes (Spencer until 4 months, Katie until 1 year) with lots of cats, people, and even dogs around. 

Here are some of my questions (they might have totally obvious answers..but I'm clueless!)

1) On moving day, what should we do with the cats while we're loading the truck? I'm thinking about shutting them in the bathroom so they're not underfoot in the midst of the insanity or escaping out the front door - would that work?

2) When we move into the second place, how can we get them acclimated/keep them away from the craziness? I was thinking again of shutting them in the bathroom with their litterbox, food, and their favorite blankets (for the scent and comfort) - but we only have one bathroom in both places (they are both one bedroom apartments), so there may be people going in and out. 

3) After the actual process of moving is complete, how do we help them adjust to living in a totally different place? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

First, congrats on the job!

1 & 2) If at all possible, cats should be the last ones out and the lasts ones in. Put all of their "stuff" (food, water, carrier, litter, etc) in one room. Close that room off, and keep it closed the whole time you're moving the rest of the house. Get all the stuff into the new house, and _after_ all the stomping helpers and things shifting are in, take Spencer and Katie over to their new home with the same sort of set up (room to themselves, all their stuff in it.)

3) I would treat it as you would taking home a new cat. Leave them in their safe room, visit every hour or so until they come to you out of hiding. Let them out when they're curious, but make sure to get them back in the safe room at nighttime or when you're out for the first while. They'll explore on your own and eventually get comfy. Then you can start setting up their things outside the safe room, where you want them to be.

I'm not sure about your apt, but our one bedroom has a small storage space that is a great safe room. In a pinch, our bedroom closet would work too (since all the stuff would be out of it). If you literally have no other space, it might be worth it when moving out to get your stuff out of the bedroom first, and keep them in there.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I moved last December. I put my Feliway into the new apartment two days before I moved so it would have time to fill the place.

On moving day I set them up in the bathroom at the old place with a disposable litterbox, their crates, and two cat beds. Once the movers got underway carrying stuff out I took them and left.

At the new place I set up another disposable litter box in the bathroom and put their crates/beds in there. I let them out in the empty apartment to explore until the uhaul arrived then put them into the bathroom.

The guys were gone in less than two hours and I let them out. They were so cute climbing on the furniture like "Our stuff is all here!!"

They had no problems acclimating.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

When we moved to another state (about 8 hours away), I left our cats in a bathroom while the movers were there. I did the same thing once we got to our new house. In both places I put a huge sign saying, "Do not open door cats in here", so a mover wouldn't open the door by mistake. 

Once the movers left we let them out to roam around the first floor. I think because they could smell all of our belongings they did really well getting used to the new place.

Good luck with your move. I hope it goes well.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice! 

When moving OUT, I think I'll follow the suggestion of emptying the bedroom first (while they're in the bathroom) and then putting them in there. 

The moving IN is trickier...since it's an hour away, we are making ONE trip with everything - cars and the UHaul. I like the idea of letting them explore the empty apartment (since they can't be the last in unless I leave them in the car, which is obviously not happening) before the craziness enters...so maybe I will try to leave ahead of the UHaul/everyone else, since I am the one driving the cats in my car.

The new place is smaller than the one we're currently in, so I can't think of a place that would work as a safe room. We could keep them in the bedroom until bedtime, though...or at least until all the people leave! 

Mow - you mentioned Feliway - I've only ever read about that on this forum, and I am TOTALLY clueless about it, or even where to get it. I know it calms the cats down, but other than that..


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It works on some cats, not on others. It seems to have a MAJOR effect on MowMow and it was him I worried about stressing during the move. 

I use the plug in, it works like an air freshener. It's 15.00 a month (has to be replaced monthly) and I order it when I get my cat food so shipping is free. I've heard someone say it stinks but I don't smell it and I asked my SO. He says he doesn't smell it either. 

Here is their web page if you want to read about it:
FELIWAY - Official Site


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Keep checking for rebates. Ive found them occasionally for Feliway. The plug ins are pricey but Ive had good results with most cats.


----------



## nicolee (Feb 1, 2011)

I moved two years ago and the cats were last to leave the old place and last to move into the new place. I left the cats at my old place overnight with all their stuff and the next day I moved them into my apartment. They acclimated pretty quickly in the new place. My place is a one bedroom apartment as well and the bathroom is tiny so they had free reign immediately. The didn't seem any worse for the wear.

Congrats on the job, and good luck with your move.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

We will be moving next year, about a 5 hour drive, probably more with a moving truck. My concern is the loooong car ride. They yowl in the car the whole way. The longest we've had them in the car was one hour and they cried the whole time. I hate to be mean but are we going to have to listen to that for 5 or 6 hours? :neutral: Will they eventually give it a rest and maybe go to sleep? I feel confident they will be fine once we get there, they're pretty easy going, settled right in when we first brought them home 2 months ago, at age 5 months. I can start putting them in the car for sort trips and see if they get used to it... if I am just running to the bank or something.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

You can ask the vet about a sedative. They are NOT a good idea for airplanes (when traveling in the hold) but on a car ride with climate control and you there to make sure everything is OK they can be a big help.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

When I moved - I made sure Tuffy was the last one out of the old place and first in the new - I had his room all set up in the new place before putting him in it - made sure there were plenty of things IN the room that smelled like home to him. I also did the feliway thing - plugged one in a few days before moving. However the move was still stressful for him and he scared me good before decided to accept the new place and finally start eating again. Cats don't much like change - simple as that. Good luck with the move - I hope it goes good for you all!


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

